# حد الردة في المسيحية؟



## becool (12 أغسطس 2008)

*هـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــل هـــــــــــــــــــــــــناك عقوبه لتارك المسيحية​*


----------



## bethoven (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــؤال بــــــــــــــــــــــجـــــــــــد مــــــــحـــــيـــــرنى*

*اعتقد المسيحية ليست  عقيدة انتقام لتعاقب من يتركها و الدليل على ذلك انى احببت مسيحية و تركت ديانتها و لم تتعرض لأى اذى من اى جهة​*


----------



## bethoven (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــؤال بــــــــــــــــــــــجـــــــــــد مــــــــحـــــيـــــرنى*

حتى الان لا اعلم مستقبلا ماذا سيحدثعلما بأنه لم يعرف احد حتى الأن​


----------



## becool (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــؤال بــــــــــــــــــــــجـــــــــــد مــــــــحـــــيـــــرنى*

*


bethoven قال:



اعتقد المسيحية ليست  عقيدة انتقام لتعاقب من يتركها و الدليل على ذلك انى احببت مسيحية و تركت ديانتها و لم تتعرض لأى اذى من اى جهة​

أنقر للتوسيع...


اعتبر ده ردك الشخصى بس انت مسلم انا عايز رد من حد يكون مسيحى*


----------



## pariah12 (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــؤال بــــــــــــــــــــــجـــــــــــد مــــــــحـــــيـــــرنى*

لا يوجد عقوبه


----------



## becool (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــؤال بــــــــــــــــــــــجـــــــــــد مــــــــحـــــيـــــرنى*

*


pariah12 قال:



			لا يوجد عقوبه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


اذا كان الدين المسيحى بهذا التسامح  دعنى افكر فى الامر*


----------



## اغريغوريوس (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــؤال بــــــــــــــــــــــجـــــــــــد مــــــــحـــــيـــــرنى*

*بالفعل لا يوجد عقوبة ولا يوجد حد ردة الي يروح شمال يروح والي يروح يمين يروح احنا ربنا هنحاسب الناس *


----------



## bethoven (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــؤال بــــــــــــــــــــــجـــــــــــد مــــــــحـــــيـــــرنى*

ياريت يكون زى مبتقول​


----------



## becool (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــؤال بــــــــــــــــــــــجـــــــــــد مــــــــحـــــيـــــرنى*

*


اغريغوريوس قال:



بالفعل لا يوجد عقوبة ولا يوجد حد ردة الي يروح شمال يروح والي يروح يمين يروح احنا ربنا هنحاسب الناس 

أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا على الرد بس مش متاكد من اللى بسمعه*


----------



## صوت الرب (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــؤال بــــــــــــــــــــــجـــــــــــد مــــــــحـــــيـــــرنى*




becool قال:


> *
> 
> شكرا على الرد بس مش متاكد من اللى بسمعه*


كلامه صحيح 100%
المسيحية لا يوجد فيها حد الردة للمرتد
و لا يوجد أي عقوبة توجه للمرتد
لأن ألله أعطانا الحرية الكاملة في قبول دينه أو رفضه
فألله لا يجبر أحد على إتباع دينه كمثل بعض الديانات ...


----------



## الحوت (12 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــؤال بــــــــــــــــــــــجـــــــــــد مــــــــحـــــيـــــرنى*

*لا يوجد حدة ردة في المسيحيه لان تارك المسيحيه عقابة عند الله وليس عند البشر لان الله هو المعني بالموضوع وليس اخر .

*


----------



## My Rock (13 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: ســــــــــــــــــــــــــــؤال بــــــــــــــــــــــجـــــــــــد مــــــــحـــــيـــــرنى*

*هل يوجد حد الردة بالكتاب المقدس؟ *


----------

